# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Shimming The Koiguchi

## Matthew Ash

I have read a little on shimming the Koiguchi.  My katana (a customized Bugei Bamboo) has no friction whatsoever between the habaki and koiguchi.  I have read the different areas that some people suggest shimming (I have heard pros and cons for shimming on the sides versus the ha and mune sides).

My questions are:

What type of wood do use for this?  And what is recommended adhesive/glue?

Many thanks for any input you can provide.

Regards,

Matthew

----------

